# Capped my 5g



## StoliFTW (Oct 4, 2012)

Question -

is it a bad idea to run DNP during PCT?


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 4, 2012)

ive never used it, but have tried to cut in pct..... didnt work out so well.  Lost all my gains.  New, immature muscle needs to be treated like a baby, just eat and sleep.  Cutting on DNP will reduce a lot more than just your waistline, all muscle groups will take a hit.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 5, 2012)

got it. figured it was a bad idea.  thx man


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 5, 2012)

For sure it will. You will lose a lot of your gains. You need to keep your cals high.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 6, 2012)

I disagree,

PCT is the perfect time to use dnp.  If you happen to be running DNP right after an AAS cycle, the DNP can reduce the excessive T3 production that causes much of the catabolic type muscle loss post cycle.  There is also something called an anpbolic rebound effect that happens right after pct which actually helps build muscle so you don't end up losing your hard earned gains, just fat. 

By starting dnp right after your cycle you still have energy and strength from you cycle and you affoid the whole catabolic post cycle phase.  

At the end of the bulk cycle i'm getting ready to start i will be running a dnp cycle right after during pct as well.   plus, if you use an hcg blast during pct or right before that will keep you from feeling much of the lethargy from dnp.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 6, 2012)

DNP can actually help prevent muscle loss... I hate the shit and do not recommend using it but one of the 'miracles' of DNP is how it shreds fat while preserving muscle.

So, while I do not recommend it anytime, I agree with DarkSideSix.

Now, the second part of the question is should you use it during PCT- NO, not because I don't like it but because PCT (if I recall correctly lol) sucks ass and makes you lethargic and feel like shit until you get things stable. DNP will make you so fucking tired and lethargic that I would not stack it with anything at anytime. 

Winter is a good time to run DNP. 
Drink plenty of water and do NOT get discouraged. 
The biggest loss of 'weight' will occur during the ten days AFTER you stop your DNP cycle. 

Run the PCT- do your bloods - then run the DNP (which sucks ass). 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 6, 2012)

63Vette said:


> DNP can actually help prevent muscle loss... I hate the shit and do not recommend using it but one of the 'miracles' of DNP is how it shreds fat while preserving muscle.
> 
> So, while I do not recommend it anytime, I agree with DarkSideSix.
> 
> ...



pct does make you feel week but it's usually byt the sceond week whe it comes in to play the most.  by starting dnp right away you are still strong from you cycle so the lethargy wouldn't be that much worse.  i would not however run an inferno type dnp cycle where you are taking 500+mg a day as that will drain you, but 1 cap, 250mg a day for the first 2 weeks of pct will be great for you and if you are also including hcg in your pct then you won't feel too drained at all from the dnp.

just my .02


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 6, 2012)

interesting guys... since i'm rather new to the aas game and am planning for more cycles in the future I'm just gonna wait until after PCT and see where I'm at.    

want to get bloods after pct and make sure everything is alright... DNP is nothing to play around with - gotta make sure my levels r in check. I do wanna say that this board is probably one of the best, if not the best aas forum.  everyone here seems to be very knowledgeable with practical advice. 

thx for all the info


----------



## IronCore (Oct 8, 2012)

I wouldn't run anything but stims and creatine during your PCT... PCT SUCKS BALLS...

what are you going to run for pct? clomid? nolva? both?

Either way you will already be feeling like shit from the lack of test  AND  elevated estro... And if you run clomid you WILL be a sensitive bitch!

with all of the mental stress you will have from PCT I wouldnt compound that with DNP...

I say you run DNP on tren 

( that was a joke)

but... I would def recommend running DNP on cycle...


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 8, 2012)

IronCore said:


> what are you going to run for pct? clomid? nolva? both?



Yup both. 



IronCore said:


> I would def recommend running DNP on cycle...



Eventually I might..

The plan is to finish my first Test cycle here in 2-3 weeks. After PCT sometime in February get on my second cycle in which I I want to incorporate Tren E... 

Maybe I'll do the DNP run before that cycle... All still in the air..


----------

